# Recording software for newbs and on the cheap?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lately I've been using my Iphone to record riffs or grooves I want to remember or build on. I'm totally a mood player (maybe we all are in a sense?) and I often come up with something I really like and can't remember it later, or it morphs into something or I just cant capture that groove the same way...As we all know, the Iphone voice recorder sucks for playback sound quality and I got to thinking that if I was going to record some of my stuff, it would be cool if it was of decent quality and if I had the capability to edit and add other instruments to it., maybe even voice. Yes, I'm getting way ahead of myself here, but thought I'd start looking into it

EDIT: I should mention too that I just picked up the Zoom G3 which has an interface connection, so I was thinking of a PC setup. (Have 2 old PCs that arent used for anything) There's nothing in the zoom manual about recording(???)

Can someone suggest any software that is good, easy and somewhat inexpensive for newbs? I did a google search and I was inundated with tons of stuff...I just need a suggestion and I can look up the rest


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/mobile/products/irigvoice/


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, I should have mentioned I just picked up the Zoom G3 which has an interface connection, so I was thinking of a PC setup. (Have 2 old PCs that arent used for anything)

That and I dont have a tablet or anything and I'd prefer not to use the Iphone if I can help it


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Reaper I believe is a full featured digital audio workstation (DAW) for peanuts. It is extremely robust and while I don't know of anyone who uses it personally, it has a very active and helpful community supporting it. I'd bet money that a bunch of guys here use it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Reaper I believe is a full featured digital audio workstation (DAW) for peanuts. It is extremely robust and while I don't know of anyone who uses it personally, it has a very active and helpful community supporting it. I'd bet money that a bunch of guys here use it.


Great, thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Audacity is "open-source" digital audio software for PC which is free and fairly intuitive.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Audacity is "open-source" digital audio software for PC which is free and fairly intuitive.


^^^this as well


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Reaper fan...well supported ( tons of Reaper specific utube vids ) and it comes with enough basic plugins to get you off the ground fairly quickly . At the very least you can pull in your zoom files and have a good template to work from.

The only thing in lacks is a Talent button.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

+1 for Reaper


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

+1 for Reaper too


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thaks guys


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> The only thing in lacks is a Talent button.


Yeah, I still haven't found that button!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe in the next version 


bagpipe said:


> Yeah, I still haven't found that button!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Reaper for the win!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Another happy Reaper user here. Although I have almost all of the popular DAWS available to me I do 95% of tracking and first pass editing in Reaper. At 60USD it is a real bargain.

There are some negatives, and you may find that the workflow and facilities are not for you. You can download a fully functional trial version and use it for 60 days. The developers don't cripple the trial in any way, and trust that you will do the right thing if it works for you.

One of the greatest strengths of Reaper is the ability to customize almost anything about, including layouts, signal routing, colour and theme sets, program extensions for crazy action control, etc. This can also be one of its greatest weaknesses for some folks, especially those that fall down the tweaking hole and spend more time and energy making it "perfect for them", while having no time left for making music.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Been using Reaper fo 3 years and I just learned how to name and set colors for each track...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

+1 Reaper


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Reaper! Also check the Reaper forum and you will find lots of useful info and thier is a thread for free vst's that you can load into Reaper.
MT Power Drum Kit 2 - AU and VST Drum Plugin - NEW VERSION is a free drum program that works really well

Here is the download link
http://www.powerdrumkit.com/download.htm


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Slooky said:


> Reaper! Also check the Reaper forum and you will find lots of useful info and thier is a thread for free vst's that you can load into Reaper.
> MT Power Drum Kit 2 - AU and VST Drum Plugin - NEW VERSION is a free drum program that works really well
> 
> Here is the download link
> http://www.powerdrumkit.com/download.htm


Just wanted to pop back and say thanks for that link. I've been using that Power Drum VST for the last couple of days and I'm really impressed. Super easy to come up with your own combinations of beats. Any of you GCers who records should download this before the company changes its mind.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bagpipe said:


> Just wanted to pop back and say thanks for that link. I've been using that Power Drum VST for the last couple of days and I'm really impressed. Super easy to come up with your own combinations of beats. Any of you GCers who records should download this before the company changes its mind.


Thanks for sharing, will check it out on Ableton


----------

